# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: ویرایش اطلاعات با استفاده از Linq و EF4

## h_r_sh

من برای ویرایش و ثبت اطلاعات از متد زیر استفاده می کنم. ولی بعد از اجرا شدن متد، یک ردیف جدید در جدول اضافه می شه به جای اینکه اون رکورد ویرایش بشه. کسی می دونه مشکل کجاست؟



        public int SaveTerm(Term term)
        {
            using (MyDataContext dc = this.conn.GetContext())
            {
                if (term.TermID > 0)
                {
                    dc.Terms.Attach(dc.Terms.Single(t => t.TermID == term.TermID));
                    dc.Terms.ApplyChanges(term); 
                }
                else
                {
                    term.AddedDate = (DateTime.Now).ToString("D");
                    dc.Terms.AddObject(term);
                }
                dc.SaveChanges();
            }
            return term.TermID;
        }

----------


## maryam6262

متد AddObject() یک ردیف اضافه میکنه شما اون خط رو حذف کنید درست میشه

----------

